
Whitespace interpreter written in Python for my OU final module (TM470) - yasn77
https://github.com/yasn77/whitepy
======
yasn77
As the title suggests, the link is to my Whitespace interpreter project that
has been written for my final OU project. As part of the project I would like
to add some discussion about coding in the open, specifically how to deal with
things like pull requests and giving credit to contributors. I would really
appreciate any code reviews/suggestions/PRs... Please feel free to open
issues.

